# My Lil Godzilla, right from mexico..



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

do you actually have NOS?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

jajajaja, nop, you see, here in mexico they sell all those stuf of nos and shit, but people don't actually have it, there are people with nos arround, but some 50 dry shots. anyways, here in mexico the sentra it's called tsurus, and all tsurus have the ga16 engine, so when a guy in another car like a Focus SVT for example, they see you in a tsuru they are like, nah this car doesn't run, so I put those nos things to motivate all the ricers to have a try to my baby, when i step on the gas and I shirp my tires they are all like what the f.... and there's were I have fun, hehehe


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> jajajaja, nop, you see, here in mexico they sell all those stuf of nos and shit, but people don't actually have it, there are people with nos arround, but some 50 dry shots. anyways, here in mexico the sentra it's called tsurus, and all tsurus have the ga16 engine, so when a guy in another car like a Focus SVT for example, they see you in a tsuru they are like, nah this car doesn't run, so I put those nos things to motivate all the ricers to have a try to my baby, when i step on the gas and I shirp my tires they are all like what the f.... and there's were I have fun, hehehe



now that, ^ is pretty fuckin mexican.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

wow! what do u have against mexicans! i dont know Wes but i dont thats should fly in the forms! i dont like that whole FUCKIN MEXICAN!


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah, mexicans are dope


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

k24altima said:


> now that, ^ is pretty fuckin mexican.


That guy may not be the best english speaking or english spelling person, but i guarantee his english is better then your spanish!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I dont care what he speaks... I just didnt like the whole FUCKIN MEXICAN thing.... But any ways nice car man!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

xNISMOB14x said:


> I dont care what he speaks... I just didnt like the whole FUCKIN MEXICAN thing.... But any ways nice car man!


Yeah well you missed my point. I agree on the whole F,n Mexican thing. He shouldnt have went there.


----------



## SilentTread1 (Oct 17, 2005)

It looks clean, good work.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, what's with the mexican thing??? I just put those sticker to have some fun with the racers for the weekend, that's all..And thanks to those who did like my car, I really appreciate that..

P.S I already removed those.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The numb nut who said it obviously has a few issues internally. I just simply said that i could gaurantee your english is better then his spanish.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

hehehehe, thank bro, sometimes it's not easy cuz you usually use a lot of slang, and spanish is sometimes translated different from english, like backwards, but this has helped me a lot, o learn more about nissan ga and sr20, to find new friends and to practice my english, I work for Tycoelectronics so, all the time i'm working with American people and this forum has improved my english.. 

P.S The secret is to think in english, same for spanish, that helps


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> hehehehe, thank bro, sometimes it's not easy cuz you usually use a lot of slang, and spanish is sometimes translated different from english, like backwards, but this has helped me a lot, o learn more about nissan ga and sr20, to find new friends and to practice my english, I work for Tycoelectronics so, all the time i'm working with American people and this forum has improved my english..
> 
> P.S The secret is to think in english, same for spanish, that helps


I understand completley.  I honestly dont think he meant in a bad way, but it shouldnt have been said. I am from So Cal and i have try and understand a lot of people who do not speak english well. Good job on the english.


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

i live in houston, so yeah i know alot of spanish speaking people. One of my best friends is mexican. The comment wasnt ment to piss you off or offend anyone, just a joke.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

k24altima said:


> i live in houston, so yeah i know alot of spanish speaking people. One of my best friends is mexican. The comment wasnt ment to piss you off or offend anyone, just a joke.


We know, we gotcha  i actually thought it was funny too. It just didnt sound that way.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

gasolina

looks okay but the front end is higher than the rear end....
ya need to drop the front bro :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

None taken guys, I was ok, I didn't get upset or anything, so, nothing happend here, ok?? let's keep talking about our classics, engines and all the creazy stuff we do to have fun, Do you want to know something?? I didn't removed the stickers, hahahaha, Man I just love how the other people fall to that, like I said, they see the b13 as the mexican tsurus with the Ga engine, but when I puch the gas pedal it's a different thing, yesterday I race a younger brother of our clasics, a B15 Sentra SE-r, he even told on the red light, you ain't going to win with that tsurito, I got a 2.5 engine, and I said it's alraight, I'll do my best, I launch my baby at 3500 rpm, and bang!! I was half car ahead, wnet to second and third and didn't move from there, he was scared and mad cuz he just bought his car like 6 months ago, hehehe, relax guys, thank you for beeing friendly and good fellas 

P.S If you guys need help with spanish, just let me know, I will love to help you, the same when I need help and you help me.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

O OK... JUST MAKING SURE... IF IT WAS JUST A JOKE ITS COO NO PROBLEM... BUT YEAH DUDE I LIKE THE CAR U KNOW WHAT WOULD MAKE IT LOOK CLEAN AS HELL SOME SEL RIMS!! WOW MY BUD HAD THIS SAME CAR WITH SOME SEL RIMS!! DAMN THAT BRONSE LOOKS GREAT IN RED...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you, I do love my baby too. He's starting to need some paint job, but, first I'd like to bosst him


----------

